# Northstar 12" box problem



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Using my 12" box the other day. It was fine when skimming over paper, but if going over dry mud, the one side of the blade dug in.

Do I just back the blade off on that side?

All my other boxes are new, this one I bought used and has seen better days. So I have no history with it, and haven't used it much.

thanks...scott


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Ya back off the screw on that side of the blade and see if that works. If not pull out the blade and clean out the blade slot of any mud, corrosion or debris and put in a new blade. This should fix your problem, if not check to see if the blade carrier is bent and if so that will need to be replaced


----------

